# How to give title while submitting 'Expression of Interest'?



## rohinimk (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello, 

I am applying as Principal Applicant with 165 points for Skilled Migrant Visa. Please guide me for giving title for EOI. 

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

rohinimk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying as Principal Applicant with 165 points for Skilled Migrant Visa. Please guide me for giving title for EOI.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!


No idea what you are referring to - Title for EOI ?


----------

